# Bull Scrotum Purse...and other oddities???



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Not sure if they are still out there but it used to be possible to get a woman,s purse made out of a bull scrotum. I believe it was in "The Western Horseman" magazines.
> Just cold I tell yas! COLD!! :lol:


I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes. They even sell them on Ebay! Will wonders never cease?










Oh and looky here! You can buy a deer scrotum pouch too!
http://www.etsy.com/listing/126974692/deer-scrotum-real-leather-fur-hairy-hide?ref=related-0









Now isn't that special?

Gosh, what WILL they think of next? How about a lucky kangaroo scrotum key chain? http://www.souvenirsaustralia.com/category202_1.htm


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-& That top one looks like a pigs ass with no tail. :-&


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Not even into my first cup of coffee and my stomach is turning


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I lived in Dallas as a child and remember Stretched and Dried Bull Penis walking sticks. Or would that be walking dicks...???


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

For the limping man who has everything...:lol: Buffalo Penis Canes! 

http://www.fashionablecanes.com/Bull_Organ_Penis_Walking_Cane.html



















Not to be forgotten, I present the Buffalo Scrotum pouch/purse:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Or for that difficult to shop for man/woman in your life, how about an alligator penis key ring?


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

just a whole bunch of ICK!!


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Now where was this thread when I was shopping for valentines??
Oh well, now I'm ready for next year 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don't forget the Raccoon penis toothpick.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm uncomfortable with the focus on male castration you have lol


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> I'm uncomfortable with the focus on male castration you have lol


No kiddin'!! I've yet to see a Uterus Diddy Bag or a Udder Purse...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim Lynam said:


> No kiddin'!! I've yet to see a Uterus Diddy Bag or a Udder Purse...


Why that's udderly ridiculous.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! A picture speaks a thousand words...


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Why that's udderly ridiculous.


Tit for tat...


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Don't forget the Raccoon penis toothpick.




Or the possum penis with two heads.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim Lynam said:


> Tit for tat...


well alrighty then,

http://www.travelblog.org/Photos/3105986


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> well alrighty then,
> 
> http://www.travelblog.org/Photos/3105986


Well tan my hide! It even has legs to stand on! Touché.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Or the possum penis with two heads.


Wow. Between the two headed possum penis, the cork screw duck penis and the four headed echidna penis, I have learned way more than I ever needed to know today.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hunter Allred said:


> I'm uncomfortable with the focus on male castration you have lol


The items are definite oddities, but I'm really curious about the people who would buy them. I mean save for the person who buys one of these items to give as a joke, who is the person who says "I must have that"?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> for the limping man who has everything...:lol: Buffalo penis canes!
> 
> http://www.fashionablecanes.com/bull_organ_penis_walking_cane.html
> 
> ...



ouch!


----------

